# 10 Years and What a Ride



## Aaron Parker

My wife and I have been married for 10 years this month. Of course, we've been together for more than that which makes it all that more amazing. We've been through a lot of good and bad as I'd imagine everyone here can attest to in their relationships.

Anyway, to those celebrating a anniversary this month, congrats!

My dad is going to watch our 4 year old and buy us dinner in a couple of weeks... one thing we've been neglecting is taking time with each other... anyone doing a lot of the "date night" thing here? 

Okay... on to the next 10....


----------



## lovemywife4life520

It seems like all the truly happy couples are the ones that can balance their family, careers, and still get out and enjoy each other. A friend once told me that the best way to keep your marriage happy is not to lose your identity as a couple, something that is very easy to do when you start adding the responsibilities that come with being an adult, spouse, and parent.


----------



## BigBadWolf

Congratulations on the 10 year anniversary!

In a few months it will be 21 years for us.

As for the date nights, yes very important, but also to remember to be creative and not fall into a routine even in this.

Something as a man I have discovered to make things easier, to imagine as if my wife and myself are just hooking up and dating, what would I do that I am not doing now? 

This avoids the falling into a rut, laziness, and becoming bored that can lead to resentment, which is the common trap of being married for a long while. (To avoid these things a marriage man should always be creative and use his imagination and not afraid to be bold).

THis forces me to be creative, to put forth the best effort, and to discover much of the same thrill with my wife as to experience when we were first dating or perhaps to experience the same thrill as having a rendezvous with a secret lover for the both of us. 

Do not think these feelings and thrills are only the in the realm of youngsters or illicit affairs, they are not! THey are there for the taking of happily married couples if they choose to pursue them!

For example, a few months ago I took my wife to dinner and an overnight at a local hotel. So in this scenario it was as if we were stealing away as lovers, and we discovered several times where we would sneak off to some secluded spot in the hotel and be getting very physical, all the while wondering and having the thrill of what if someone were to come around and catch us?!?!

So you see, anyone to see us would think we were new lovers, and not married 20 years. 

So congratulations on the 10 year mark, continue to love one another and not be afraid to treat your woman as the one that lights your fire, and treat her as your new lover even year after year!

I wish you well.


----------



## Rob774

Congrats, hit the 10 year mark last year. We've also had our ups and downs, but it makes you appreciate the good times when you've seen all you've been through.


----------

